# Getting ready for canning season



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know it is a bit early, . . . but it was too cold for anything outside (never got above 0 at my place), . . . so we put in a whole bunch of new shelving, . . . re-arranged some of the old, . . . counting down the days till we are back in the canning business.

The "L" shaped group were done a couple years back, . . . the flat group with the mirror in the middle were all done today. 

Not a professional job by any means, . . . but if it'll hold the jars and cans, . . . I'm not complaining.

The mirror pulls back and there is a cabinet behind it, . . . it's full of spices and the like. The mirror came from my uncle's dairy farm from decades ago.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sweet! Good job, dwight.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

That is some nice work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> I know it is a bit early, . . . but it was too cold for anything outside (never got above 0 at my place), . . . so we put in a whole bunch of new shelving, . . . re-arranged some of the old, . . . counting down the days till we are back in the canning business.
> 
> The "L" shaped group were done a couple years back, . . . the flat group with the mirror in the middle were all done today.
> 
> ...


Awesome Job Mr Dwight!

One suggestion, put some support braces under some of the shelves on the left.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> . . . so we put in a whole bunch of new shelving, . . . re-arranged some of the old, . . . counting down the days till we are back in the canning business.


Looks great Dwight! And it will look even better when those jars are filled!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SierraGhost said:


> Looks great Dwight! And it will look even better when those jars are filled!


One thing we won't have to do this year is green beans, . . . started putting stuff up on the shelves, . . . WHOA-nelly, . . . found jars from back in '14 we gotta eat up, . . . plus 15, 17, and 18.

Tomatoes are going to be on the agenda this year, . . . maybe some kraut, . . . juice, . . .

Also got a freezer full of meat that needs to go into jars.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Also got a freezer full of meat that needs to go into jars.


You and me both. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Isaac678 (Apr 4, 2019)

I am already ready


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Also got a freezer full of meat that needs to go into jars.

a subject that doesn't get discussed often - Are you ready for some "emergency" preserving?

grid goes down and it's a SHTF that you can see long term outage and plenty of associated problems involved - including food shortages ....

can you preserve that protein sitting in your freezer? >>> going to be all kinds of meat defrosting all over - it'll be going cheap $$$$ - are you ready to salvage the meat into your freezer until it can be canned or smoked or brined???


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great point, on the "hurry up and process the freezer".
I also am about to build some shelves in the pantry, but mine has the angled stairwall to deal with.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got 5 cases of used ball/atlass quarts, CLEAN for $10 last fall. They came in plastic milk holders, free too.

Some are full now.

How did I do?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I got 5 cases of used ball/atlass quarts, CLEAN for $10 last fall. They came in plastic milk holders, free too.
> 
> Some are full now.
> 
> How did I do?


You got screwed, bring them to me, and I will give you the ten dollars back.
I am no expert, but used jars are fine, as long as you don't feel any nicks on the rim of the seal area.
Those plastic holders you got, if you got five, are worth WAY more than the ten dollars you spent.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

You stole those jars. As long as the rims are ok your grandchildren will be canning with those jars. Just get stocked up up on lids and rings Good job mister!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Great job on the shelves Dwight! Nothing more satisfying than a job well done.:vs_clap:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Joe said:


> Great job on the shelves Dwight! Nothing more satisfying than a job well done.:vs_clap:


Thanks, Joe, . . . will be a bunch more happy when those MT jars are all filled with something besides air.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

great job with shelves and foods dwight.you definitely went further then i did with the home made shelves. i noticed only 1 thing wrong with ones in the 1st pic.the only one with support is the top one.i ran a 1x2 across the front n back of the bottom side of each self.for support and to lessen the chance of bowing n warping.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimLE said:


> great job with shelves and foods dwight.you definitely went further then i did with the home made shelves. i noticed only 1 thing wrong with ones in the 1st pic.the only one with support is the top one.i ran a 1x2 across the front n back of the bottom side of each self.for support and to lessen the chance of bowing n warping.


As short as they are, . . . a simple metal brace in the center will keep em from doing anything silly.

I actually bought them, . . . laying on my desk, . . . have been for a couple months. I'll get em on before the season gets on us though.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall should try canning carp. Its very tasty and can make folks chunk rocks at Salmon Patties. A nice old black lady taught me how to make em a few decades ago. She started with fresh carp in the pressure cooker for 30 mins and twice through a meat grinder to get the bones down to size but canned works better or at least just as good. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Can-Carp/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Yall should try canning carp. Its very tasty and can make folks chunk rocks at Salmon Patties. A nice old black lady taught me how to make em a few decades ago. She started with fresh carp in the pressure cooker for 30 mins and twice through a meat grinder to get the bones down to size but canned works better or at least just as good.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Can-Carp/


Why would anyone can CRAP...

...said the dyslexic...:vs_lol:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Extended shelf life?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

and to have on hand.when you don't have any in the fridge or time to go catch some for dinner.


----------

